
Good Riddance to Social Search - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/28/good-riddance-to-social-search/
======
toddkaufmann
I think the results from "social search" are in there, they're just
incorporated at a deeper level.

I wish people who (tried to) write about search engines had a better
understanding of modern information retrieval techniques (document similarity,
use of metadata, bag of words, etc) and that results are no longer just
keyword matching, but try to infer the users intent from context and past
interactions.

Search engines could probably due a better job conveying this in the
presentation of results.

